# Pawn stars (chumlee' teeth)



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

As it say's above lol.
I've not watched it for ages, and last night OMG his ruddy teeth gives a. Ew meaning to pearly whites :lol:


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

I noticed this too! And with the new teeth, when he talks he sounds weird now?


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

I noticed that he sounded different as well.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have noticed this, they look fake!

Everytime I see an older episode I forget to look at what his teeth were like before so I'm going to try and set a mental reminder.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I have noticed this as well, 

I used to really enjoy pawn stars, but these days they only really show a few items and seem to spend more time fake acting around some lame family scenario?!?

On a similar note, has anyone seen "fast n loud"?

Aaron's teeth were like a bag of Broken chips, these days he trims his beard to show his pearly whites. 

Either way, he's pure awesome!!


----------

